# POLL: So the 5ds is ~$4k ... will you dump your old 5d3 or 1dx?



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

So the 5ds price is more than the initial 5d3 release, but not that much more.

Looking at the current 1dx/1dc price drops, Canon seems to suspect internal competition pressure as the 5ds has a unique qualities which might make it a "flagship" camera. Will you replace your old 1dx/5d3, or even upgrade from another, cheaper camera?

Let's get a quick survey, with usually ~100 people participating it mostly generates interesting results.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 4, 2015)

I already got rid of my 5D Mk2 in anticipation of this camera coming out.


----------



## tron (Feb 4, 2015)

I will skip it (as I already mentioned in a similar thread).

All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...). 

Which means you know my answer to a future poll when 5DMkIV arrives ;D


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

I will skip it also.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 4, 2015)

If it offers something compelling at a price I can afford, I'll consider buying one, and consider selling a 5D2 to partially fund it. I'll be keeping my 3.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't need 50MP, personally, and I will hold out for the 5Dm4. However, if this pricing is accurate, it will be very attractive to numerous shooters.


----------



## callmeasyoulike (Feb 4, 2015)

My Mark 3 and my A7R work togehter very well. Never chance a running team ... 
(50MP are not really attractive form me and since I got the A7R I enjoy manual focussing with my L-Lenses more and more)


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

"Will you replace your old 1dx/5d3" ==> No, even the price at $2K. Apple Vs Orange


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> "Will you replace your old 1dx/5d3" ==> No, even the price at $3K. Apple Vs Orange



I was waiting for someone to say this  but I included the 1dx in the poll explicitly nevertheless as maybe some people bought it because it has the "best" sensor and now go for the 5ds as they don't really need a machinegun dslr.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > "Will you replace your old 1dx/5d3" ==> No, even the price at $3K. Apple Vs Orange
> ...



I edited my original comment. Even at $2k, I wouldn't replace 1dx. I would add it though, just for the 50MP bragging rights ;D


----------



## RGF (Feb 4, 2015)

For the moment I'll keep my 5D M3 and add a 5Ds (may be R).

Eventually I would like to find a better solution for a walk around camera. Hate to invest in a new set of lens for a different camera line such as Fuji or Sony. May be the M3 will do the trick?? I can only hope.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

I really can't see anyone dumping their 1D X for this unless they don't use the speed and need more MPs.


----------



## martti (Feb 4, 2015)

I would need more time to take and make pictures learn about techniques, tame some models, set up a studio.
Another camera will not improve my pictures. I am the rate limiting step, not my Canon or my little sony.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 4, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I really can't see anyone dumping their 1D X for this unless they don't use the speed and need more MPs.



+1 
But I do wish sometimes that the 1Dx had a little over 20mp though. The 18mp sensor is sometimes just not that forgiving when cropped compared to the 5d III. Together they are an unbeatable machine to me though. Fingers crossed that the 1Dx II is equipped with a little more resolution, 24mp would be perfect!


----------



## King Eyre (Feb 4, 2015)

Memdroid said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't see anyone dumping their 1D X for this unless they don't use the speed and need more MPs.
> ...



.......Perhaps, but for me the 12 fps is excellent and I suspect when it was announced, 18 mpx was the max they could get with that frame rate and buffer.


----------



## dcm (Feb 4, 2015)

This poll, like all the other recent polls, are a bit premature given the cameras and lenses haven't even been released. We don't have the actual specs, any reviews, etc. so it's purely speculation at this point. 

I might upgrade or add one of these cameras (or lenses) to my collection sometime in the future.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 4, 2015)

I recently sold my 5DIII to pay for a Sony a7s, which I use along side my a7r (and, much less often, my 6D). If Canon ever makes a FF mirrorless camera that's at least as good as the a7 line I would likely buy one, but until then I doubt I'll buy another Canon body. (Keeping the lenses, though....)


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 4, 2015)

As a landscape/studio specialist camera, I think the 5DS would most likely be part of a two camera setup. 

For landscape, I would use the 5DS for most setups; with the 5D3 for star shooting; alternate sunset/sunrise; or as a backup (sometimes things break). Since I do Motorsports; having two FF bodies allows the long tele 300/400 + second body 70-200 package. I dont do weddings; but I could see wedding photogs using the 5DS for the wedding party portraits (maybe pre-setup); with the 5D3/5D4 for walkarounds and low-light. Not sure about Studio photogs; many may be MF looking for a smaller / lens-diverse DSLR option. 

As for my own roadmap - get the 5DS R; recharge the finances; then sell the 5D3 before it price drops completely and pick up a 1DX on a deal; or maybe the 5D4 later in the year. My lenses are mostly all set.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

sdsr said:


> I recently sold my 5DIII to pay for a Sony a7s, which I use along side my a7r (and, much less often, my 6D). If Canon ever makes a FF mirrorless camera that's at least as good as the a7 line I would likely buy one, but until then I doubt I'll buy another Canon body. (Keeping the lenses, though....)



Since my wife doesn't want to give up her(was mine) RX1, I recently pickup an a7s as well. I rented it last Sep, I'm amazed with high ISO. It's great little camera with fe 35mm. attach.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2015)

I will be getting a 1DX MkII (if it has 21MP or more), that will be my main camera and the current 1Ds MkIII will be the backup. When the 1Ds MkIII dies or I have an over riding need for 50MP then the 5DS will become the 'backup', studio and product camera.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks good - My 1Ds3 will likely carry on as backup and prime in tougher environments (like foundries and other noxious places, where 21MP is perfectly fine)

The 5Ds will mainly be for architectural work...

The 11-24 may well be partly paid for by selling an EF14 2.8L II, if the 11-24 is as good as the price might hint at ;-)


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 4, 2015)

I recently, about two months ago, sold my 5D Mk III and got a 1DX. I would not want to get rid of the 1DX now for the new 5Ds. 
If I had to choose a new high megapixel right now, it would probably be the Pentax 645z. After reviews and comparisons are out we can see if it is better or not.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 4, 2015)

If the price points are correct, that is at least not a complete non-starter. But I'll keep my 5DIII for a year or longer. If the reviews come back as amazing, if the noise/IQ shooting at MRAW (28 MP) is better than the 5DIII, etc...I'll at least consider it. I would probably shoot MRAW most of the time and only shoot RAW as needed. Could seen benefits to the "crop" modes if they give faster fps, as is rumored.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Skip. May purchase when I see a Big Value Inc Fire sale..... or pickup one of those 5D2's being sold for cheap.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2015)

If it is really good, I'll buy the 5Ds sensor in a mirrorless Sony body [A7R II / A9] ... at half the price. ;D


----------



## edknuff (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll probably skip it, unless the DR is through the roof!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 4, 2015)

its premature to judge without full manufacturers specs and knowing the European price (which will likely be a third higher than the US). 

Future Consulting published data about the UK that stated:- 

Though demand for DSLRs dropped (-18%), Futuresource says that 354,000 DSLR units were sold in 2014 – outstripping CSCs by more than three times and maintaining their dominance of the system camera market. However CSCs grew by 2% to 105,000 units. 
Compact cameras continued their decline overall but premium compacts $800 and above grew by 20%. 

Premium DSLRs showed slight gains indicating that lower priced DSLRs were where the falls were. 

The price "sweet spot" in the UK is £1125 to £2000 ($1700 to $3000) for hobby photographers, so at $4000 US that will exclude a lot of that group take note Canon.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 4, 2015)

tron said:


> I will skip it (as I already mentioned in a similar thread).
> 
> All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...).
> 
> Which means you know my answer to a future poll when 5DMkIV arrives ;D



Pretty much my thinking. I already get fabulous results from the 5D3, 6D, etc. I've never cared about MP, even when I just had a 30D. I care a LOT more about all other camera aspects so I'll wait for the 5D4. And probably keep waiting for quite a while after that for a great deal on that.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 4, 2015)

If it's 4k i won't touch it unless it was just unbelievably good that i could not resist.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I will be getting a 1DX MkII (if it has 21MP or more), that will be my main camera and the current 1Ds MkIII will be the backup. When the 1Ds MkIII dies or I have an over riding need for 50MP then the 5DS will become the 'backup', studio and product camera.



By the time your 1DsIII dies private, we'll be on the 5Dw


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2015)

When the D800 came out I tried it because I was interested to compare a 36 mp single frame with 3 vertical frame stitch from the 12.7 mp 5D, which worked out at about 28 mp, and the same thing on the 5DII which was about 55 mp. Even the 5D stitch was far superior to the 36 mp single frame because the original image was over twice as big. 

The reality is that if you are looking for more quality, resolution, enlargement etc than the mid twenties FF size sensor can give you really need to go to a larger format. 

I'm sure there will be a lot of people who buy a 5Ds or sR who would have been better served by a 5DIII / IV.

It may be that in the short term, before the release of the 5DIV this high mp camera may offer some IQ improvements, but I can't see it lasting over cameras with larger pixels.,


----------



## bsb03 (Feb 4, 2015)

Having spent a lot of money on my 5d mk 3, I voted to skip this new generation of the 5d. I'm still happy with what the mk 3 does for me. I'm more interested in a 5d mk 4.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm still using my 5D2 and will wait for either the new 5D4 or whatever replaces the 1Dx.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> When the D800 came out I tried it because I was interested to compare a 36 mp single frame with 3 vertical frame stitch from the 12.7 mp 5D, which worked out at about 28 mp, and the same thing on the 5DII which was about 55 mp. Even the 5D stitch was far superior to the 36 mp single frame because the original image was over twice as big.
> 
> The reality is that if you are looking for more quality, resolution, enlargement etc than the mid twenties FF size sensor can give you really need to go to a larger format.
> 
> ...



I am of the opinion that a mid 20s MP full frame is quite enough. My guess is that most pros will find this to be true as well. In my experience, at least, larger pixels create better overall IQ than smaller pixels, but I guess we'll find out if this remains to be true with these new cameras.

In my opinion, I think Canon is making a major marketing blunder. This camera should be the lowest priced FF as it will appeal to those who aren't pros. Those enthusiasts who are easily seduced by what seems like a big improvement probably won't pay $3 to $4 thousand for a camera. Pros that will pay that amount won't be seduced by the 50 MP unless their is some sort of breakthrough in other areas.


----------



## dadgummit (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not expecting any better Hi-ISO or IQ than the 70D since it has the same pixel size. I will keep my 5d3 for now.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 5, 2015)

tron said:


> I will skip it (as I already mentioned in a similar thread).
> 
> All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...).


+1, I would add 1.3/1.6 crop modes 8)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 5, 2015)

Too early to ask.

Does it actually go to 7fps in crop mode as some claim?
Will it deliver Exmor or better DR?

It sounds like it will deliver all of that, but I'm still a bit worried it might be stuck at 5fps even in crop mode or that maybe the 5fps is the crop mode speed and FF speed is even slower. And maybe it's wishful thinking to believe the Sony sensor or Sony fab producing a radical new Canon design.

(Sadly, it seems like all signs are pointing to rather poor video, but there is still a chance it might have zebras,focusing aids,10bits,4:2:2 or 4:4:4 although the hints make it sound all very unlikely, which is really a shame, since between no 4k and none of that it will mean giving away a 5D3 that actually, with ML, will likely deliver much better video quality (if willing to mess with RAW video) and with much better video usability than this new camera.)

For me it's simply got to have the Exmor or better DR since it won't give top quality 4k video.

And since the video will probably be even worse than what I can get out of my 5D3 and tougher to use, I'd say it's also gotta give me the 7fps in the crop mode and arrive at a decent price.

Between the 5fps FF, 7fps cropped, the 50MP, the Exmor DR, the likely 5D3 or better AF, it would at least deliver pretty much all I could ask for as far as still as this point in time.

If the price is too crazy though then you are left with truly no money (well I would be at least hah) to get video from some other brand or even to afford the 5Ds to begin with regardless).

If doesn't do all that, then considering the likely poor video, forget it.

If it delivers the 50MP, 7fps cropped mode, Exmor or better DR and overall excellent sensor performance, AF at least as good as in the 5D3 and the price isn't more than what the Euro pricing rumor hints going by direct $ exchange then I think I'd be pretty interested. It would be exceedingly dissapointing regarding video, but basically deliver on every last thing I could ask for in a still cam at this point in time, which would be a pretty refreshing and exciting change from Canon (ignoring the sad video aspect) and rather enticing to say the least.

If it is a 7D2 sensor made FF size, max 5fps and poor video, I won't even know what to say other than I guess it would be a clear sign that it's time to just give up on Canon and maybe make the full switch to Nikon and not even bother using a hybrid Canon plus Sony+adapter system.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 5, 2015)

Depending on this or that I could end up with 5Ds alone, 5Ds followed by an add-on A7S2 for video, a 5D4, a Nikon, a Nikon plus an A7S2, keeping 5D3 and adding A7RII.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

dak723 said:


> This camera should be the lowest priced FF as it will appeal to those who aren't pros.



Muhahaha, keep 'em coming 



dak723 said:


> In my opinion, I think Canon is making a major marketing blunder.



At least here is no doubt in my mind: unless the camera is severely dr-crippled (and I doubt it with a max of iso6400) it will lift the "18mp sensor forever" burden.

Look at the recent activity in this forum alone, unlike the 5d3 release people aren't nitpicking, complaining about the price or comparing it to the Sonikon competition. Either they say 50mp is fine for some but they don't need it, or they want to add/upgrade to the 5ds. It's a win-win for Canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> if the IQ isn't up to Exmor standards then a lot of people are just going to yawn and reviews will be "meh."



Let me guess... "a lot of people" as in "you" :-> ? Or will Rock Kenwell write you don't need 50mp to shoot nice snaps your growing family  ?


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > I recently sold my 5DIII to pay for a Sony a7s, which I use along side my a7r (and, much less often, my 6D). If Canon ever makes a FF mirrorless camera that's at least as good as the a7 line I would likely buy one, but until then I doubt I'll buy another Canon body. (Keeping the lenses, though....)
> ...



Yes, it is. If you want to have even more fun in low light and/or want to play with very shallow focus and don't mind MF and the extra weight, try it with the Mitakon 50mm .95! (You can rent it from lensrentals if you don't want to buy one.)


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Funny you should both drag in Rockwell here - his favorite dslr (or so he says) is the 5DIII and his review of the 7DII might make even a Canon fan-boy blush; I don't think he has even mentioned the "inferiority" of Canon's sensors at all. 

As for "the world wide photographic community" "seeming" to "grow bored with Canon cameras", that may be true of a few enthusiasts of the sort who hang out around here, but Canon still seems to outsell everyone else. To the extent the market in general is getting bored, it's bored with dedicated cameras, period. 

Besides, I don't really get why you care so much about how Canon fares. If they don't provide what you want it's easy enough to switch to another brand (or, as I've done, add a couple of others) unless there's some particular Canon item you really need that has no counterpart elsewhere.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like a great camera, but still I've decided to wait for the tests and full specs. My worry is that ISO 6400 may be a deal killer for me if its less than excellent with a big "E". 

No wifi and gps also draw down. 

In addition I will be disappointed if it does not do more than 5 fps in crop mode. 5 is actually pretty OK and is more or less like the 5DII and 5DIII - so tolarable at full size. But it should be somewhat faster in crop mode whiich would add to utility a lot for me. 

Quite frustrating as 5DIV now certainly will not go near 50mp.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 5, 2015)

If ISO6400 is the same as the 5D3, I'll dump the 5D3 in favour of the r with a view to replace the 1DX with the 5D4 at the end of the year.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 5, 2015)

sdsr said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



+1
I don't understand the complaints of some of these guys. This is a 50MP FF camera! I am pretty sure this thing can take better pictures than you intend to and probably exceeds most peoples skills and talents and somehow it is still not good enough already. Some people are really ungrateful man. I really wonder if any of these naggers have used a 1Dx or 5D III/6D. I am sorry but if you cannot take fantastic to excellent pictures with these bodies, photography is definitely not something you are born to do and no 20 stops of DR body of Sony, Nikon or whoever else is going to save your backside or boost your skills.

To all the Canon bashers. Tell me what Canon is missing apart from the base ISO shadow boosting in post nonsense? How about class leading Flash systems, ergonomics, near unbeatable build qualities, killer AF and metering and class leading world wide service with a turnaround day of just 3(!) working days and a backup loan to boot. Can your, Sony or Nikon guarantee that kind of commitment and gear reliability as a working pro? Don't think so.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

Memdroid said:


> Some people are really ungrateful man.



I'll be plenty grateful if I wouldn't have to *buy* the stuff 



Memdroid said:


> near unbeatable build qualities, killer AF and metering



... /me looks at my 6d on the table next to me, /me shrugs and sighs ...



Memdroid said:


> Can your, Sony or Nikon guarantee that kind of commitment and gear reliability as a working pro? Don't think so.



Are you Neuro in disguise with a 2nd account  ? I guess some people talking not about the same things - if Canon outsells everyone else, that's esp. in the mass market. If you talk about a stellar system, true enough, but that's the high-end stuff.

If you're sandwiched between both Canon is still ok, but more expensive than Nikon and has an uncanny tendency to cripple their own products. I still like my Canon gear and have been shooting Canon for decades, but if it wouldn't be for Magic Lantern I'd probably have gone Nikon d7000 (instead of 60d) and d600 (instead of 6d). The lenses I use are available on all systems.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 5, 2015)

I´ll upgrade when my current 5DII and 5DIIII no longer either work or my clients no longer want their ~20 mpix files. I have promised myself to not get a new camera this year. 

The 11-24 however... and a new 50mm... new monitor... and some speedlite-stuff... 
Stuff will be bought, that´s for sure.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 5, 2015)

I think 80-90% of 5D MkIII users would want the Mark IV which will probably be more "general purpose". The 5Ds is for a smaller market of high-end users.

Here's a strange idea but what if the 5D MkIV had a high frame rate with an optional grip and killed the 1D? Might explain the price reductions on the 1D series.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll most likely skip the 5Ds, especially if it's low-light performance is no better or worse than my 5D3. While 50 megapixels might close the resolution gap between 35mm and medium format, I'm highly skeptical that any 35mm sensor can close the overall gap in IQ.


----------



## Renaissance (Feb 5, 2015)

I already sold my 5D Mark 3 and got a Sony A7 and Samsung NX1, which both fit my needs exceedingly well.

These 50mp Canons are definitely for landscape shooters, and possibly certain studio fashion photographers, (although I, being one of the latter) don't need more than 30mp. 

For me, the Sony dynamic range, and Samsung color + rendering are utterly phenomenal. 
I still prefer Canon colors over Sony colors, but being able to shoot with a mirrorless system with all its benefits of live view and functionality- I can never go back to a mirror system.

DSLRs will soon become a niche for sports and wildlife who need to "snipe" their targets. But even then, mirrorless evf technology has its pros for that too.

Lastly, I sold my 50L, 35L, 100L, and flash system, but I'm still thinking about holding on to my 24-70L II for the rest of the year. To at least try out any new canon products.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 5, 2015)

I doubt if there will be very many 5DIII users who switch. These are niche cameras and unless you consistently shoot in that niche, they are not designed or intended for you. 

I need a versatile, general purpose camera that I can use under a broad range of less than ideal conditions and be confident that I will have the shots I need. For that purpose, nothing beats the 5D III. The 5D IV will need to be quite a camera to convince me to upgrade.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 5, 2015)

When Canon was pushing the megapixels, people complain about the loss in IQ and how it was important to do what Nikon did- focus on the quality.
After they stopped doing that, and created a fantastic camera in the 5D III, people pointed out how Nikon "innovated" by creating a 36 MP camera (brave business decision, yes- but purchasing a sensor from Sony and building a camera around it is not the epitome of innovation IMO).
Now that Canon has created a 50 MP camera, I hear all these naysayers. 
There are, of course, Nikon haters as well- who complained about large file sizes and how the LCD looks too green blah blah blah!
It is amazing that these people never stop to think about all their own shortcomings that won't be solved by a 100MP 20-stop DR sensor. Of course, neither Canon nor Nikon pays any attention to them because the total impact created by these people outside the forum, artistically or vocally, is ZERO.
Those who know how to use their equipment will continue creating beautiful images making the best of what they have.

I don't need a 50MP camera myself, but I salute human innovation that is always pushing the boundaries. I am sure lots of people will be very happy. Go Canon!


----------



## pierlux (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll upgrade from another camera. But not now.

First, I'll wait for the 5D4.

Second, I'll read the reviews, and users' opinions of all the new 5D editions, then critically evaluate the pros and cons of each model. 5Ds /sr and 5D4 are going to be quite different beasts.

Next, a couple or more lenses are prioritary in my prescription to cure mitigate GAS symptoms.

Then, when prices settle, I'll possibly upgrade to one of the three, presumably no earlier than a couple of years.

Meanwhile, I'll keep shooting happily with my 5D2 and 7D2.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 1. I'm actually Rock Kenwell in disguise
> 2. A full size 7D2 sensor isn't going to win over landscape photographers that have left Canon for Nikon/Sony.



1. I do believe that he does deliver better images than yours...
2. Not sure about others, but I am sure that you can not win over my landscape images even when i am using my old camera and i have just recently started shooting landscape...

if you think that is untrue, prove me wrong...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> A full size 7D2 sensor isn't going to win over landscape photographers that have left Canon for Nikon/Sony.



I dunno about that. Even if it's "only" 12 stops of DR (or whatever), I'd probably rather take this than take my A7R. Better detail (likely), better form factor (certainly).


----------



## IsaacImage (Feb 5, 2015)

Absolutely agree !

+1
I don't understand the complaints of some of these guys. This is a 50MP FF camera! I am pretty sure this thing can take better pictures than you intend to and probably exceeds most peoples skills and talents and somehow it is still not good enough already. Some people are really ungrateful man. I really wonder if any of these naggers have used a 1Dx or 5D III/6D. I am sorry but if you cannot take fantastic to excellent pictures with these bodies, photography is definitely not something you are born to do and no 20 stops of DR body of Sony, Nikon or whoever else is going to save your backside or boost your skills.

To all the Canon bashers. Tell me what Canon is missing apart from the base ISO shadow boosting in post nonsense? How about class leading Flash systems, ergonomics, near unbeatable build qualities, killer AF and metering and class leading world wide service with a turnaround day of just 3(!) working days and a backup loan to boot. Can your, Sony or Nikon guarantee that kind of commitment and gear reliability as a working pro? Don't think so.
[/quote]


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2015)

Calling the 5D3 'old' is just sucker talk for consumerism. Needs and wants my friend.


----------



## leGreve (Feb 5, 2015)

It makes sense to me to buy it as a second body as I work full time as a commercial photographer.

I also love the high resolving Otus lenses from Zeiss, and with this high a resolution on the 5D they will finally completely outshine the likes of Sigma.

I will though have to invest a new camera for filming as the new 5D cameras have lost their breath to the competition.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

slclick said:


> Calling the 5D3 'old' is just sucker talk for consumerism. Needs and wants my friend.



It's not like "old" is necessarily a bad thing(tm), there are lots of excellent old lenses and even the older 1d cameras are still up to date concerning specs.

But face it, the 6d/5d3 are the last pimped iterations of the legacy tech, the next one will have an actual generational change like dpaf and 4k paired with goodies like gps/wifi, anti-flicker and whatnot. It's not like you "need" it unless you're having very specific demands by a client, of course. I'm sure the old 5d3 will be very popular on the used market for a long time to come.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 5, 2015)

surprised to see so many in the skip it category, wonder how that will change as sample images and reviews come in (though that may not be for a bit).

I am for sure considering this body, I won't say 100% because all we have is specs to go on but with the sound of it, this would become the third body in the kit - other moves would depend on a few things - how does this camera do at the higher ISO's - that will tell me if I can go to 2 bodies. My primary work is weddings so I do need the high ISO that the 5d3/6d combo gives me (dark churches where you can't use flash). But I could for sure see this beast being the go to machine for the bride&Groom portraits, engagement shoots, ring shots, first dances (with off cam flash), pre-game bridal portraits, some of some ceremonies (outdoor ceremonies, or just for key moments).


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > This camera should be the lowest priced FF as it will appeal to those who aren't pros.
> ...



Aren't nitpicking? It seems to me that's exactly what lots of posters are doing, especially those who want an obviously landscape/studio oriented camera to have all the latest video features. Really? I guess it would make lots of sense to offer these features on camera bodies less oriented towards video (and priced lower as well). That way Canon could nicely start to cannibalize their Cxxx video line and apply the coup de grace to the 1Dc. The shareholders would really love that - NOT.


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2015)

you can have your video


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 6, 2015)

I wait. First I would have to own one of those cameras. If I was shooting events I would own a 5D III. I would not consider giving up a 5DIII ISO performance for a 5Ds. 

There is no way I am spending 4k for the privilege of owning a 5ds. For me the 5dIII is still overpriced. I might be able to pick up a A7r II and two lenses for that price. I actually think that the 5ds will be closer to $3500. I will wait until it is $2500 refurbished out to the Canon store and I have bought my current want list. If I do not skip it for something else entirely. 

I really want portability in a landscape camera. I am not going to get that out of a 5 series body. Given that an A7r II is rumored to include a ~50mp sensor. It is not like Canon will enjoy the crown long. 

But it would be killer for macro. It can get killer detail of slow moving wildlife. You would not need a crop camera when range limited. 

I want the following before considering the 5Ds:

Canon 16-35f4L
Sony FE 35f1.4
Sony FE 90 macro

Then I need to decide what to buy next. But all of the above are before I buy a new camera. If Canon announces a new 180 Macro with IS it would go on the list before a camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> surprised to see so many in the skip it category, wonder how that will change as sample images and reviews come in (though that may not be for a bit).



You could interpret it the other way 'round: 40% are saying they're going to buy the 5ds even w/o having read a review. Of course this heavily biased since it's CR and then a only people mildly interested in high resolution would read such a thread anyway. 

But imho this quick poll shows that far more people will buy or are very interested in the 50mp sensor that those who would actually "need" it, making it a clever move from Canon not just to follow Sonikons ~35mp.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 6, 2015)

Only 50 megapickles?

Yawn.

Come back when there's something to beat my 400MP 4x5" or 330MP 6x17cm Velvia scans. And price it less than $300 for a body and $200 for a lens while you're at it.


----------



## TheSpoiler72 (Feb 7, 2015)

These are very different camera. This is more of a compliment to what I already have and for me, definitely not a necessity. I would not buy it and will not buy t. Now once Canon lowers the price to about $2,000.00 it may be given some consideration but realistically, what does it really offer to the average photographer? Most people run out and buy these camera, shoot a video of themselves opening the camera, and then follow that up with those really dumb low light video tests that really don't tell you anything that you don't already know.

If I get mine, I'll find one of someone else's used on Ebay in about 8 months for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2015)

It's like comparing apples to oranges. Why dump the 5D3 for something that is not a super set? 
5D3 has 1fps more and (more importantly) higher ISO capabilities.


----------



## martti (Feb 8, 2015)

It is like consumerism gone mad.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 8, 2015)

It's a bit odd how people complained about needing new computers when Sonikon 36 MP came out, but I haven't seen such comments about the Canon 50 MP sensor ? 

Looks like I'm going to keep my 5D3 around for a long while longer and see what comes after the 50 MP Canikony war..


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2015)

With its current price tag, the 1Dx has risen above my event horizon for the very first time. 
Which does not make any economical or artistic or sense whatsoever in my case. 
But still, that camera is such a _statement_.
The reality is that I have all the equipment I need. The rate limiting step is my iMac which would benefit greatly from changing its DVD superdrive into an SSD hard drive. Which would set me back 500 dollars and two hours of iFixit _bricolage._ 

The 50 MB can wait.


----------



## K (Feb 9, 2015)

5DS for me personally:


1. No need for 50MP.

2. 50MP is a workflow issue, despite the fact I have high end PC hardware. Don't want to have to deal with crop modes because in the past they haven't scaled equally in quality (this could be different on the 5DS).

3. Aside from 50MP, the 5DS does nothing significantly better than my 5D3. Although, flicker-free tech, in-camera distortion control and a few other things are nice - they aren't $2,000 nice. ($2,000 is about what I'd have to come up with out of pocket after selling the 5D3, having both isn't an option for me).

4. Price. Too expensive.

5. I need low light capability.


There is a reason Canon said this is NOT a 5D3 replacement. 

;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

Btw: The Sony people are wondering if the 5ds is a threat to their brand - this poll shows "no", unless CR visitors vote and uphold the credibility of our beloved brand 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/poll-is-canon-becoming-again-a-serious-thread-for-sony/


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2015)

Sony might try to buy some of the business managers from Canon to get their show on the road.
As it is, they are just wasting an enormous amount of technical know-how and intellectual potential which in their unfocused business effort cannot ever create anything that could be called success.
Bottom line. Sony has not learned its importance as yet. See how many brilliant technologies they have introduced and still lost their market dominance. Technology is no enough.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 15, 2015)

5DS r is just what I was looking for. Combines well with my Zeiss lenses for book production. I may do an IR mod on my 5dmkII. The mkIII was a version I skipped, waiting for the 5dS R. Thanks Canon for not wasting energy on movie nonsense and lowlight. For serious lowlight, take a clue from microscopy cameras with binning, but with 2x2 binning you reduce sensor size to 12.5 MP (I have a Zeiss Axicam HRc RevIII on my stereo and compound scopes).


----------



## wolfgang (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely not... Maximum 6400 iso and nearly 4k is a waste of money. I'll wait to see what the 1d mark II OFFERS.


----------



## Hazmatt (Feb 15, 2015)

The results of the poll are quite shocking, when i voted "skip 5DS/R" i thought i was going to be in the minority.
For me the dynamic range being the same as the 7D2 is ridiculous and means Canon have not really bothered to make a camera for the landscapers apart from greater resolution (although subsequent testing of the camera may prove that image quality is better with Canon being modest) resolution can be created by stitching any way although bit of a chore 
I will have to seriously think this through but it probably means carry on as i was and save money for travel rather than equipment.


----------



## martti (Feb 15, 2015)

Unless my 5DIII breaks, there is no reason to dump it.
The more I use the a6000 the more I like it. My next camera body might be an alpha 7x or something.
Honestly, for me there is no need to upgrqade from 5DIII.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2015)

Hazmatt said:


> The results of the poll are quite shocking, when i voted "skip 5DS/R" i thought i was going to be in the minority.
> For me the dynamic range being the same as the 7D2 is ridiculous and means Canon have not really bothered to make a camera for the landscapers apart from greater resolution (although subsequent testing of the camera may prove that image quality is better with Canon being modest) resolution can be created by stitching any way although bit of a chore
> I will have to seriously think this through but it probably means carry on as i was and save money for travel rather than equipment.



Then you don't understand why Canon made the cameras or who they made them for.

Over 26% of respondents say they are going to buy one, that is a crazy good uptake rate for such a specialised tool.

The 5DS/R are not meant to be 5D MkIII or 1DX replacements, they are meant to be complimentary niche products for those comparatively few shooters that need the specific feature set the new cameras give.


----------



## quod (Feb 15, 2015)

martti said:


> Unless my 5DIII breaks, there is no reason to dump it.


I agree. I want a high megapixel camera, but that sensor is a no-go. If the A7R2 has EFC and roughly the same DR as the A7R, I will probably get it. Even if I get the Sony, I will still keep the 5D3 for wildlife.


----------



## Hazmatt (Feb 16, 2015)

Then you don't understand why Canon made the cameras or who they made them for.

Over 26% of respondents say they are going to buy one, that is a crazy good uptake rate for such a specialised tool.

The 5DS/R are not meant to be 5D MkIII or 1DX replacements, they are meant to be complimentary niche products for those comparatively few shooters that need the specific feature set the new cameras give.
[/quote]
Well thats quite surprising and i do understand who they made it for and was hoping that would include me but it does not for the reason i stated. There is better out there for my needs and the next iterations of the competition will leave Canon even further behind. This is a real shame i do not understand what they are playing at its even worse as the glass they are producing is amazing. i have enough gear to take photos with so i will probably just sit this one out but if money was no object I'm sorry to say i would have to take the leap. I will say though that everything i have owned from Canon has worked flawlessly and cameras have been handed on in the family and they all still work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 16, 2015)

Hazmatt said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Then you don't understand why Canon made the cameras or who they made them for.
> ...



Changing brand is not expensive as the return price on used Canon gear is remarkably high and if you don't need the unique lenses and radio flash of the Canon system then there are other brands that offer more appeal in some areas. But to suggest Canon 'are behind' is farcical, they are the best selling camera maker out there, and have been for many years, so your _"even further behind"_ is absolute garbage.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hazmatt said:


> Over 26% of respondents say they are going to buy one, that is a crazy good uptake rate for such a specialised tool.



My guess is that this number will drop dramatically once more in-depth reviews with the actual camera hardware are out and people realize just how specialized 50mp is concerning pixel-level sharpness and casual keeper rate.

And with the 5d4 on the horizon, the 5ds might just be a temporary hype quickly forgotten about the next shiny marvel of technology that will *really* enable you to take those great pictures :->


----------



## tron (Feb 16, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Hazmatt said:
> 
> 
> > Over 26% of respondents say they are going to buy one, that is a crazy good uptake rate for such a specialised tool.
> ...


+1000 That summarizes best the way people think


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> The 5DS/R are not meant to be 5D MkIII or 1DX replacements, they are meant to be complimentary niche products for those comparatively few shooters that need the specific feature set the new cameras give.


Yep.

I love my 5D3 and I would like to see how the new camera performs for landscape/macro, which is where my interests are. Wildlife and birding are other areas I like to explore, and the 7D2 would be suitable for that. In the end, for me at least, it's about buying the right tools for the role. It maybe that in the next 12 months I end up with the new 5D and the 7D2 to compliment the 5D3 I have. In many respects, the way current technology is moving, I don't see a "one body fits all" situation. You want high MP, you will get slow FPS/data transfer rates. You want high FPS/data transfer rates, you get less MP.


----------



## Greatland (Feb 16, 2015)

WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD I DUMP MY 1DX?? This camera is certainly NOT a replacement for it, unless of course I missed the fact that it shoots at least 12 fps!


----------



## meson1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm sticking with my 5DIII. I only just bought the thing back in August for a start. I've been wanting a 5DIII for years so I'm not about to ditch it just yet. It's easily good enough and flexible enough to do everything I want right now.

Also, those new cameras are hellishly expensive (as new Canons always are). I _might_ possibly be interested in the 5DIV when it finally comes out. But even when it does, I'll be waiting for at least a year for the price to drop. And that's assuming that whatever body I might potentially upgrade to actually provides some tangible benefits over the already excellent 5DIII and that it's enough to make it worth the move.

But for now. No. Sticking with the III.


----------



## Hazmatt (Feb 17, 2015)

Quote by Ermintrude: Changing brand is not expensive as the return price on used Canon gear is remarkably high and if you don't need the unique lenses and radio flash of the Canon system then there are other brands that offer more appeal in some areas. But to suggest Canon 'are behind' is farcical, they are the best selling camera maker out there, and have been for many years, so your "even further behind" is absolute garbage.

I'm referring to my requirements and in that respect Canon is not going to meet my needs, the thread was about the 5DS, the Dynamic range of which at low iso if its as reported is not as great as some other bodies out there.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 18, 2015)

Hazmatt said:


> Quote by Ermintrude: Changing brand is not expensive as the return price on used Canon gear is remarkably high and if you don't need the unique lenses and radio flash of the Canon system then there are other brands that offer more appeal in some areas. But to suggest Canon 'are behind' is farcical, they are the best selling camera maker out there, and have been for many years, so your "even further behind" is absolute garbage.
> 
> I'm referring to my requirements and in that respect Canon is not going to meet my needs, the thread was about the 5DS, the Dynamic range of which at low iso if its as reported is not as great as some other bodies out there.



I am referring to your comment 


Hazmatt said:


> if money was no object I'm sorry to say i would have to take the leap.



which is no more about the 5DS/R than a plate of cheese. It is about your financial misinterpretation of the cost of changing systems.

If Canon don't meet your needs then fine, change brand, don't shed your crocodile tears bemoaning your erroneous idea that you are confined to Canon because of cost, which is what you were doing.

Camera systems are tools, get the tools to do the job you need, simple.


----------



## candc (Feb 18, 2015)

The 50mpx sensor could give some real benefits. it should have the capability of giving really good binned/downsampled raw files. I am also interested to see how it performs in the crop modes. Does the frame rate go up? If so then it would be like a ff camera with a 7dii mode. I think it has great potential but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 18, 2015)

candc said:


> The 50mpx sensor could give some real benefits. it should have the capability of giving really good binned/downsampled raw files. I am also interested to see how it performs in the crop modes. Does the frame rate go up? If so then it would be like a ff camera with a 7dii mode. I think it has great potential but we will have to wait and see.



The frame rate does not change in crop mode. The only point to it is smaller file sizes and the marketing team saying it has it.


----------



## candc (Feb 18, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > The 50mpx sensor could give some real benefits. it should have the capability of giving really good binned/downsampled raw files. I am also interested to see how it performs in the crop modes. Does the frame rate go up? If so then it would be like a ff camera with a 7dii mode. I think it has great potential but we will have to wait and see.
> ...



Well that sucks. canon has said they want to make the bodies for specific purposes. Can't just have a camera that does it all. Reckon who that works out best for?


----------



## hajiaru (Feb 24, 2015)

I can get 90 megapixels photos with my 5d mark3 with Enhance Superresolution method in Adobe Photoshop without spending a dime on new equipment Up to 4x Spatial Resolution Increase 8)


----------



## scyrene (Feb 24, 2015)

I genuinely think I will upgrade - I can get a fair amount trading in my 5D3 towards the price. For my purposes, the 5Ds seems to offer the best next step. I'm happy with the framerate* and autofocus of my current camera (and these seem about the same in the new models), but I want to be able to crop more - I can't get much more focal length, so more resolution seems the only way to go. I don't want the 5Dsr as feathers can cause a lot of moire.

*I usually shoot in 'silent' mode, so I'm not even using the 5D3's maximum capabilities.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm in love with my 5Diiis but I'm planning at this juncture to supplement them with a 5Ds-R. About 60% of my photography is closeups of insects and small animals, 20% is other wildlife including birds in flight, and the remaining 20% is landscape photography. The 5Ds-R looks to be ideal for closeup and landscape photography and I will dedicate the body for that purpose. The 5Diiis will remain my go-to cameras for general wildlife photography and for anything else that might capture my fancy.

All of this is subject to some real product reviews. So far, no one's gotten his/her hands on one of these for a thorough writeup. We'll see if the product lives up to its billing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2015)

hajiaru said:


> I can get 90 megapixels photos with my 5d mark3 with Enhance Superresolution method in Adobe Photoshop without spending a dime on new equipment Up to 4x Spatial Resolution Increase 8)



No, you don't get 4x spatial resolution with the super-resolution technique, nothing like it, and it has the same issues that HDR and any other multiple exposure technique have, if stuff is moving in the scene you are screwed.

This technique has been used for years in a slightly more simple method to very effectively reduce noise in night photography, and has been used for decades in very complicated techniques for astrophotography.


----------



## hajiaru (Feb 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> hajiaru said:
> 
> 
> > I can get 90 megapixels photos with my 5d mark3 with Enhance Superresolution method in Adobe Photoshop without spending a dime on new equipment Up to 4x Spatial Resolution Increase 8)
> ...



http://photoncollective.com/enhance-practical-superresolution-in-adobe-photoshop


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2015)

hajiaru said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > hajiaru said:
> ...



Yes and reading a link like that illustrates the near certain fact that you don't actually do it, or, if you do, that you don't analyze the actual output. 

But I'd love you to post some of your own images that illustrate the 4X spatial resolution you are getting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes and reading a link like that illustrates the near certain fact that you don't actually do it, or, if you do, that you don't analyze the actual output.



Interesting, I didn't know this technique. I don't understand why you state that him reading means he doesn't do it? The article is rather conservative on what to expect concerning detail and mentions noise reduction (Canon Rebel multishot, here we come) and moiré elimination.



> _Now I don’t want to get your hopes too high: the difference in perceived resolution between a 24 megapixel image and a 94 megapixel image is actually less drastic than you might think. Even though it’s nearly four times as large, the increase in resolution will only be apparent in the areas of the image with the finest detail. As a result, the technique here only shows tangible returns on very highly detailed scenes. This is a pixel peeper’s method. The benefits are very real, but the results might be less drastic than numbers would initially indicate._



... and my favorite line ...



> *But let’s make a huge image just because we can*



Btw - is there a ready-made photoshop action for this rather than doing it all manually?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know if there is a ready made action but it wouldn't take much to make one.

What got me was the entirely arbitrary claim of 94MP, where does that number come from? Because in the link he used 20 images, 20 x 24MP is 480MP, which is also entirely bogus, what the technique is actually doing is reducing noise. What additional detail is visible is so because there is less noise, there is no more spatial resolution. Look at these four crops, which is the "higher resolution" image? The jaggies ones are!

If you want more pixels from your current camera then use a longer lens and stitch, that is it. If you want less noise then this averaging technique works well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> What additional detail is visible is so because there is less noise, there is no more spatial resolution.



I'm nowhere near promoting this technique, but imho in theory upscaling *can* result in more res on select images.

OnOne has pioneered this with their "genuine fractals" PS plugin, which was the most stupid name ever because no one understood what it did. Afaik it's part of their plugin suite now. The idea - to my understanding - is smart extrapolating, i.e. not straight lines but more "natural" patterns, too. When I tried it it worked, and while I'm not a big fan of too much image cooking beats any other upscaling method.

So even if this super-resolution doesn't get you terrapixel shots, it's probably nice to have as an additional method in the tool bag if a shot doesn't have enough metapixies. At least, it seems it cannot make the image worse :->


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What additional detail is visible is so because there is less noise, there is no more spatial resolution.
> ...



The technique is a good one, for reducing noise. As my crops show it can result in less apparent spatial resolution, but you will get detail back that is lost to noise in a single shot.

Apart from the bits where it did!


----------



## candc (Feb 24, 2015)

This method looks interesting. I will read through more thoroughly and give it a try. You shoot a bunch of images handheld so the shake provides the sensor shift, then you stack and use some filter and Shazam! I don't need no stinking Hasselblad!


----------



## hajiaru (Feb 24, 2015)

candc said:


> This method looks interesting. I will read through more thoroughly and give it a try. You shoot a bunch of images handheld so the shake provides the sensor shift, then you stack and use some filter and Shazam! I don't need no stinking Hasselblad!



How to Average Layers In Photoshop : http://youtu.be/tRnO8U7tz84


----------



## candc (Feb 25, 2015)

I read through the article and watched the video which is about 20 minutes. I have to give credit for figuring out and explaining this technique, it is sound but cumbersome and not suited for a scene with motion. If you are willing to spend the time shooting multiple images and processing then this is a good method but for me a high resolution sensor is a better way to capture high resolution images.


----------



## troppobash (Feb 25, 2015)

No I will pass on this one.


----------



## davidmurray (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all,

First time poster, but long time reader before registering.

I have a 5Dmk3 and am very happy with it.

If Canon is to entice me to buy another camera body instead of buying more lenses the new camera would need to be qualitatively better as an all round camera.

I would want it producing better quality images in both bright and low light situations.

I don't feel the need for more pixels, but wouldn't want less; and I use my video camera for capturing video so I don't need 4k video.

Cheers
David


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2015)

davidmurray said:


> I don't feel the need for more pixels, but wouldn't want less; and I use my video camera for capturing video so I don't need 4k video.



As far as I understand it, the attractiveness of 4k for still shooters is grabbing hi-res frames off the sensor w/o the need to move the mirror. How about 120fps 8mp raw shooting to capture the moment?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 25, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> davidmurray said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel the need for more pixels, but wouldn't want less; and I use my video camera for capturing video so I don't need 4k video.
> ...



Sounds like a nightmare to me to sort out all those captures afterwards. I rarely spray and pray. And even then 5-6 fps are plenty for my usage.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Sounds like a nightmare to me to sort out all those captures afterwards.



I'm sure someone smart will figure out an algorithm to do it for you, at least for the bulk. Magic Lantern already has some of it, actually such an algorithm is built into Canon's digic chips right now (yes!) - for their burst silent shooting, they let the digic compute a "in-focus" quality scale and automatically select the best ones. And if you only need one shot where the ball hits the soccer player's head, well, that's even easier to select.

But I sympathize with your reluctance to imagine possibilities of new tech, that's makes the CR people what it are :->



AvTvM said:


> I rarely spray and pray. And even then 5-6 fps are plenty for my usage.



Maybe so, but obviously the high-fps 1d cameras meet a demand. My 120fps example might be over the top as the raw data rates would be ridiculously high, but let's say 15fps 4k raw shooting - I'm positive it'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## davidmurray (Feb 25, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Maybe so, but obviously the high-fps 1d cameras meet a demand. My 120fps example might be over the top as the raw data rates would be ridiculously high, but let's say 15fps 4k raw shooting - I'm positive it'll sell like hotcakes.



My personal view is that a feature like that belongs in a 1D model, not in an all-rounder camera body.

I think its purpose is to compensate for poor skill on behalf of the photographer for maximizing the chance for getting a one-chance shot, so let them pay for the top model for getting that "feature". Just my opinion.


----------



## candc (Feb 26, 2015)

8k video is the exciting thing for still shooters I think. That's 33mpx stills at 30fps.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2015)

candc said:


> 8k video is the exciting thing for still shooters I think. That's 33mpx stills at 30fps.



No it isn't, 8k video has a rendered output (essentially jpeg) of 6GB's per second, therefore filling up an $800 CFast card in just over 20 seconds.


----------



## candc (Feb 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > 8k video is the exciting thing for still shooters I think. That's 33mpx stills at 30fps.
> ...



Thinking of it as a video stream it's excessive and major storage problems for sure. The 7dii takes 20mpx shots and about 1500 raws fit on a 64gb card so with 30mpx shots you should get about 1000? If you set the frame rate to say 15fps and shoot short bursts then it would be useful to a bif shooter. The cost of the storage cards is a problem. If it gets to be a widely used format then that cost will drop. I remember when a 512mb cf card was $100


----------



## scyrene (Feb 27, 2015)

candc said:


> 8k video is the exciting thing for still shooters I think. That's 33mpx stills at 30fps.



At 1/30sec per frame, how many are going to be sharp? Motion blur is fine in video, but rarely for stills. As many have said in the past, using a faster exposure per frame leads to unappealing (juddery?) video. You can't have your cake and eat it in this case.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 4, 2015)

At first it seems tempting - not so much for the 50MP but for the cropping potential...but I would like to see firsthand how much effort is needed to get full detail. It took me enough time to be able to take advantage of 20MP resolution with my style of shooting...I suspect 50MP is going to be that learning curve all over again. 

This does not seem to be a camera that can replace a 5D3 (at least for me) - I still need that high ISO performance on many occasions.


----------



## webhead (Mar 6, 2015)

tron said:


> I will skip it (as I already mentioned in a similar thread).
> 
> All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...).
> 
> Which means you know my answer to a future poll when 5DMkIV arrives ;D



Thanks for writing my reply! You've nailed it! And if the IV disappoints it is time to start taking a serious look at EF lens adapters.


----------



## dcm (Mar 6, 2015)

Had planned to add a 1DX to complement my 6D in the next year. Then the 7DII came out as an alternative with extra reach. I held off because it is not FF. The 5DS would seem to offer the same reach benefit, but would still be FF to pair with my expected 11-24L purchase. It will be interesting to see how the 5DS pairs with long teles.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a 1DX ;D and a 5D3 ;D. 

I cannot for the life of me see why I would want to drop $4K (gripped) for these offerings . . .


----------

